# Natural compound boosts the brain, say scientists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Natural compound boosts the brain, say scientists by Brian Maffly Citicoline, a compound found in several natural products, shows promise for improving mental function, according to research conducted by scientists at the University of Utah???s Brain Institute. In an industry-funded study, a team led by Deborah Yurgelun-Todd found that middle-aged women demonstrated improved ability to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

